
Successful people who failed at their first try? An inspiring list of failures - amitkumar01
https://www.quora.com/Who-are-some-successful-people-who-failed-at-their-first-try
======
teemo_cute
What I don't like about those who glorify failure is that they treat them as
some sort of prerequisite to success.

Fail first before you succeed right? Wrong. I'm sure we all know of people who
succeeded on their first try.

While I support the notion of persevering through failures that will
eventually lead to success. Expecting failure at your first try is just wrong
and might discourage people from even trying.

